# Blue Buffalo Just isn't working...now what?



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

So I've tried 2 different times now to get Cody to adjust to Blue Buffalo LBP. I've been very, very slowly introducing it to his Eukanaba. I could practically count the pieces of BB I add (exaggeration) but really I've been trying to transition very slow.

Still liquid pooh. it's been about 3 weeks now. I quit LOL. It's gotta be awful for him, and equally awful for me and my girlfriend.

SO....what other options do I have? what is it in the BB that ruins his stool? If BB does that, can I assume all other premium food will too? he may end up an Eukanaba doggie...

thanks again for all your expert advise


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I put my puppy on the Solid Gold Wolf Cub food. But think I'm going to switch her to BB Wilderness when she's about a year old.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

My pup does very well on Wellness Large Breed Puppy. I also mix in 2tbs of plain yogurt with his dinner portion and it helped with his digestion too.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Get a trial size bag of Orijen and see how that works out.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions!

maybe i can try to add the yogurt and give BB another shot..i still have some, i just don't want to keep giving my poor pup the runs


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I was going to use the BB for large puppies...but the guy at the dog store said that some people had returned a bag complaining it made their puppy sick or she got the runs from it or something to that extent. I don't remember exactly; but basically that something was going on with the puppy food. Not sure if it's the same issue up there, we were buying a bag in Florida.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had great experiences with Acana, their chicken based grainfree is even appropriate for a large breed puppy, and I've had nothing but good poops  Also I'm only feeding my 85 lb adult 3 cups a day and he doing great. So if you do switch over, you might not want to do equal amounts. PLus it is cheaper than Orijen, and for some reason Koda like the Acana better.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi Vchurch,

I'm not sure what it is. could just be that my pup was a overly sensative stomach. i tried to get him on it about 3 months ago... no luck. then i moved to eukanaba and thought it was premium food until recently. now im trying to wing him back onto it and the last 3 weeks have provided some pretty bad stool..

good luck! hope you pup does better with it that mine


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks GSD sunshine...i'll give that food a shot too. i have heard it mentioned many times in a very positive light


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

VChurch said:


> I put my puppy on the *Solid Gold Wolf Cub* food. But think I'm going to switch her to BB Wilderness when she's about a year old.


Sinister was on SG Wolf Cub from 11 weeks old until he turned a year old and we had great results on it.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister was on SG Wolf Cub from 11 weeks old until he turned a year old and we had great results on it.


 
That's great to hear; I think, maybe it was you, I read that in another thread and decided that I would leave her on the wolf cub food until a year old as well. What do you have Sinister on now?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

VChurch said:


> That's great to hear; I think, maybe it was you, I read that in another thread and decided that I would leave her on the wolf cub food until a year old as well. What do you have Sinister on now?


Well when Sin got older his coat got flakey, so when he turned a year old I decided to go grainless and put him on Blue Buffalo Blue Wilderness, all of his flakes are gone, his hair feels really good, it's shiney, silky and soft. I think he sheds less too.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

My pup had runny stool from BB LBP too (adding yogurt didn't help). We tried switching to Nutro Max Adult because our last shepherd did well on Nutro, but no luck. We now have a prescription diet from our vet called Hill's I/D, and the poops look great. However, as I posted in another thread, I am not happy with the ingredients in the Hill's (high corn), so I'm still searching as well. I think I'll try Wellness. Several people suggested it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you tried BB Adult? It is safe for all stages?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Renee, I have not tried the adult formula, but should I? he's still only 8 months...

Wyntercote, I was going to try the yogurt too as someone else suggested. but if it didnt work for you something tells me it wont for cody either. Acana or wellness here i come


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I never put Jake on Puppy food, as long as cal/phos levels are safe no need for puppy food. He is on Adult fish/potato and I am slowly weening him on to BB wilderness Salmon to go grainfree, however going grainfree you have to read levels, Salon BB wilderness is the only one in BB that is safe for young pups. I cant get Orijen here, I am also considering Acana. Jake stools are been so much better since I have added the wilderness and supplementing with raw.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I never put Jake on Puppy food, as long as cal/phos levels are safe no need for puppy food. He is on Adult fish/potato and I am slowly weening him on to BB wilderness Salmon to go grainfree, however going grainfree you have to read levels, Salon BB wilderness is the only one in BB that is safe for young pups. I cant get Orijen here, I am also considering Acana. Jake stools are been so much better since I have added the wilderness and supplementing with raw.


That is good to hear! My 16 month old male is on BB Blue Wilderness and he is doing excellent on it and next year when I get another male GSD puppy I will try the Salmon one instead of BB LBP.


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

try Taste of the wild, had good results with Shadow


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

TOTW isn't safe for puppies....


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We feed our puppy Pinnacle and she does very well on it. I have also used Evo and Canidae. They all seem to do well on these.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I ran into a similar problem with my puppy and after reading the board and trying many things from amount feeding to number of times feeding. My pup would get a mostly solid early morning stool and then a runny on at night. So recently when I vacationed and he stayed at the vets where they also have a boarding kennel. They noticed the same problem and called asking for permission to test a sample of his stool. What they found was the pup was high on count for 2 bacteria giardia and another on that starts with ch which escapes me right now. The started an antibiotic and as he is finishing his protocols he is now going to one solid poop a day or longer. So I would suggest a quick stool sample for your dog and see if has any bacteria problems.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

I put my Onyx on BB Wilderness Duck just last week and he is doing so good on it. His poop is solid no runs. He did not like the other foods I was giving him so thought I would try good ole Blue and glad I did!! Maybe it might not hurt to try him on it.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I have had Raven on Blue Buffalo chicken and rice and mix in a 1/2 of blue buffalo wet and never had any problems with her stool.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did your pup have runny stools
with the Eukanuba?

there's plenty of preminum foods
out there. keep switching untill
you find one that agrees with your pup.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

check out Natures Variety. Theirs work for pups

For the stools, try adding some raw pumpkin, this will help firm them up.

Maybe there are some food allergies, so try proteins that are unique (duck, etc) and also try grain free.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks all,

sziriksdad - he has had a stool sample, but thas was months ago. maybe i should have another done?

doggiedad - nope. he was good on Science Diet (what he breeder was feeding). Then when i tried to wing him off of SD and onto BB he got running. after weeks of trying to slowly convert I decide to try Eukanaba. He is good on that. and for a while i thought Eukanaba was good food. recently (thanks to this forum) i've heard Pukanaba is garbage. So again I tried BB, same problem.

so i am done with BB. he still has some i pre-mixed so the next week or so, he'll still be a little runny. after that I will try something else. acana, wellnes, orijen. something...

i must say though, on Eukanaba his coat is great, he's energized and seems healthy as can be. i guess i don't know how much healthier he could be on a better food, but i also know it's gotta be dehydrating him all these runny stools...


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

If he's doing well on Eukanuba, keep him on that. Not all dogs do well on the rich foods like Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, etc. And, if you keep changing his diet that will also irritate his GI tract and make him very picky in the long run. Trust me ... been there done that. Personally, since he does so well on the Eukanuba I would just keep him on that.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi GSDgirlAL, thanks for the input. i was getting such awful feedback on Eukanaba I felt like i should really try the BB again. 

for now and probably another week he'll be eating Euakanba with a little BB. since the last time I posted on this thread, I've bought more Euakanaba to further dilute the BB.

after he has a couple weeks on only Eukanaba and his stool returns I may give 1 more different premium a shot.

otherwise like i said, and you agreed with. i'll just keep him on Eukanaba


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I just want to add that my dog (non GSD) had runs on BB as well. I was ready to give up, but it really took him almost 2 months before he was pooping 100% normal on the BB food. The reason I kept him on it so long is because it seemed very healthy for him and I liked the "cold forming" they used for the nutrients- to me that sounded very benificial. And maybe thats the reason that it takes a while for our pets to transition to this food because I don't think that's typical? I could be wrong. But there are other brands out there that are very good, and one dog may do awesome on one brand while another may not. I tired Natural Balance and he did VERY well on that, but the protein level in that food I think was only around 22%.

People seem to like Orijen- I haven't tried it yet but hope to try it soon. My GSD is doing awesome on Whole Earth Farms but it's not available locally and he (both dogs) require alot less than the bag call for....did you try reducing the amount you feed him? I reduced my dog from 4 cups down to 2 -- 2 1/2 per day and he's doing MUCH better... Im going to try Castor and Pollux and Halo as well and see what happens, since the local Petco had both brands reduced for quick sale and don't expire for another 6 months- at 50% off- SWEET! $1 per lb- CAN'T GO WRONG!  I hope you find something that works well for him! Btw, what's his name?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

In the world of dog food, I know Eukanuba might not have the best and have the highest quality of ingredients to those of us who pay attention to those things but sometimes you have to do what works best for your pup. And, in this case it seems as though your pup really likes and does extremely well on Eukanuba. 

I remember when Ava was a baby, I was determined that she was going to eat Solid Gold wolf cub, it's what Cooper ate as a baby and it was for large breed puppies which I insisted she be on. Well, she liked it but it didn't like her, neither did Pro Plan, Royal Canin, Nutro. So, I finally had to switch her food and put her on Natural Balance ... a great food but it wasn't formulated for puppies nor large breed puppies! After I came to the realization that I needed to do what was best for her she was happy as can be on an all life stages food and grew up to be a healthy, happy and big girl. 

I guess the point of me sharing this story is that while Eukanuba may not be the best of the best but it works for your pup and he's thriving on it so don't worry about it being what you want it to be. Perhaps when he gets older you could try to change his food to something else, but right now he's a baby so I wouldn't mess with that GI tract too much or his taste buds! 

which Eukanuba formula do you have him on? The reason I ask is that a friend of mine has a GSD puppy and he feeds him the Large Breed formula. He's a gorgeous pup with lots of energy and a striking glossy coat!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Pupperlove,

thanks for your input. it hasn't been 2 months yet, but a good 3 weeks. i was putting very little BB in with the Eukanaba. and this is the 2nd time ive tried to get him on BB. but yeah, it's no good on his stomach. Cody is his name BTW. pic attached...

I am going to give Orijen or Acana or some other premium a try. I'll let him eat straight Euakanaba for a week or so and get his stomach back in check. then try a different food. I really would like him on something better

GSDgirlAL,

like you said. you just get in the mindset that this has to be his food. but i've finally realized BB isnt gonna work. so yeah, on to another premium in a few weeks. he is on Eukanaba Large Breed Puppy.


I should add in general Cody usually gets a chunk of whatever meat we are having with dinner for extra protein. i always joke with my girlfriend that im gonna give him one of my protein shakes haha


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

Has anyone here ever tried Innova? My trainer suggested it when Boss was about 3 months. It dramatically improved his coat, although he's a picky eater and I have to mix a few tablespoons of wet dog food with it. However, lately, he's had runny poops as well. I did have him on a round of antibiotics from some flea allergies, so not sure if I should give it more time, or try a different food. I think the runs may have started before the antibiotics, so I'll have to have his vet check that out too. (Thanks for all of the good advice, everyone, I'm so happy to have stumbled upon this site!!!)


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

mommboss, ive heard of innova too from other members on here. but have not tried myself. runny stool sucks! good luck. this thread has a lot of suggestions


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, when I put mine on BB they had loose stool as well, I gave it 2 months and no change. I changed to BB Wilderness and they are fine on it, it was just the regular BB.

Also you can get metronidazole from your vet which will kill the bacteria that causes the loose stool. It's about $1 per pill from the vet. You can order the exact same thing online under the name FISHZOLE for 10 cents a pill. I took it to my vet to ensure it was the exact same thing and he said it was. It comes in 250mg and 500mg. An adult GSD would need 500mg a day for about 3 days. It will firm the stools back up (provided there isn't an underlying issue)

Back to the food. I change quaterly per advise on dogfoodanalyis.com
They rate all the foods, great site. I stay with grainfree (for adult dogs). Innova and BG (Before Grain) are some of the ones I alternate. If you live in a large city, Pets Supplies Surplus has hands down the largets selection of premium foods. For smaller cities you're probably stuck with PetSmart, Petco or a Feedstore where the selection is quite a bit smaller.

That's just my experience, hope it helps!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks alpha mom, i would try the wilderness, but he's only 8 months so i want to stay on a puppy formula.

i may try those pills out, but 1st i'd like to just try a different premium food and see if that works.

your dogs are beautiful by the way


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

If you plan on sticking with something suitable for LBP, the High Prairie from Acana has appropriate levels of Ca and Ph. 

I pay 49.99 for a 29.7 pound bag and I only need to feed 3 cups a day for my 85 lb male. It usually lasts me a month.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks again GSD Sunshine. I'm still blown away over you Kong mix. 

I notice you say "If you plon on sticking with something suitalbe for LBP" shouldn't I? 

I was under the impression I should feed puppy food until he's 2. then switch to an adult kibble 

thanks


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops sorry didn't absorb he was still a puppy! Innova is what I put my last one on when she was a puppy. Go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and check out the different foods. 6 is the top rating and some of those foods are really pricey, 5 is still a really quality food and prices a bit better. I wouldn't go below a 4.

AThanks and your puppy is gorgeous as well!

ps as for the pills, I'm sure you know this but it's not something you want to use full time. A week maybe two would be the longest I would go subsequently but in my experience it clears up in a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks alpha mom, 

eukanaba is a 1 star food on that site! thats why although things seem to be good on it, I do want to find a premium that wont ruin is #2's.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry. I wasn't very clear. There have been a few people on this site that decided to choose a brand/ a food that wasn't suitable, and if you went with Acana or Orijen, not all varieties are suitable. Just letting you know the the Chicken based Acana was suitable.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

And the funny thing with the kong, is Dakota cant have anything like that. lol. It has to be all PB and Yogurt mixed, because he is lazy and will just stop trying if there is something hard like kibble, or nuts from the crunchy PB.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes Eukanaba, Science Diet, Pro Plan, those were all premium foods back in the day but these days they have been left in the dust and are now just a grade above grocery store brands. They are mainly gains (corn, rice). I'm always referring people do the site (www.dogfoodanaylsis.com) to do their homework in choosing a good quality food. Pet Supplies Surplus by far has the most choices, unfortuanately they are only in major cities.

I'm sure you know any change should be done gradually. And there are some dogs that just can't handle the richer foods. GSD's are prone to sensitive stomachs. 
I also always keep the FISHZOLE on hand just to have. I mixed canned food with my kibble and occasionally I think the cans are tainted and I'll have to use the Fishzole. (metronidazole)


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> TOTW isn't safe for puppies....


Why do you say TOTW isn't safe for puppies? 
I've had Rex on raw for over a month now but I just bought a bag of TOTW yesterday because I want to do one kibble meal & one raw meal. I couldn't decide between Orijen or TOTW but I thought TOTW was a popular choice on this forum.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

yes alpha mom, very very very slow transistion to BB. still wrecked him... i'll be trying a new premiun in a few weeks. im sure ill keep the forum up to speed. thanks


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

all good Sunshine. I follow ya. Acana was definitely one i was considering trying out. thanks again


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> all good Sunshine. I follow ya. Acana was definitely one i was considering trying out. thanks again


Chicagojosh, please keep us posted with the progress of your pup. My 6 month old is having the exact same problem. The breeder had him on Science Diet, he had solid logs when I got him. I eased him into BB LBP, with mostly the same results as you. At one point, he was having ok logs in the morning, but by the PM it would be pudding. 

He most recently had a minor skin infection so the doc put him on antibiotics which made things worse. So for now, he's on a chicken and rice diet until he's done with his meds. I was looking at other options like Acana but geez with the taxes here in the city, it comes close to $80 for a bag of dog food! He's had a stool test so I know its not parasites etc.


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

Isabella said:


> Why do you say TOTW isn't safe for puppies?
> I've had Rex on raw for over a month now but I just bought a bag of TOTW yesterday because I want to do one kibble meal & one raw meal. I couldn't decide between Orijen or TOTW but I thought TOTW was a popular choice on this forum.


There are at least 3 GSD pups of various age in my subdivision that are on TOTW, they are healthy and are growing just fine and on top of it they all love the food. I'm in the process of switching my pup to it as a matter of fact.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I just got 3 samples of TOTW. also 3 of natures variety. so far Cody's stomach seems to be ok with them. BUT, they are not puppy formulas....is that OK? he's 8 months old


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

TOTW is an all life stages food, it is ok for 8 month old GSD, like some of the other foods, TOTW is a rich food so you don't have to feed as much you are feeding before. I would start of with 3/4 of what your feeding with eukanuba and then adjust accordingly. Always slowly introduce to new food.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

My understanding is the levels are too high for TOTW....??


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

So far my pup is actually picking out all of the TOTW portion mixed in with her old food and does not eat the old at all. Spyla is right, it is all life stages food as indicated on the bag. Over 90% of the reviews I've read online were positive and there are a lot of reviews out there. Josh, maybe you should try it, my pup loves it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

spyla said:


> TOTW is an all life stages food, it is ok for 8 month old GSD, like some of the other foods, TOTW is a rich food so you don't have to feed as much you are feeding before. I would start of with 3/4 of what your feeding with eukanuba and then adjust accordingly. Always slowly introduce to new food.


 
actually, it qualifies as an all life stages food under AAFCO guidelines.

but, keep in mind that the grocery store foods made of corn and grain qualify under AAFCO guidelines as being nutritionally complete for canines.

so, i put close to zero stock in AAFCO guidelines.

TOTW varieties all have about 2% Ca, which is higher than the most common recommendation for large breed pups (around 1.5-1.6% maximum Ca). there are manufacturers (wellness, for example) that warn against feeding their grainless food to large breed pups due to the Ca levels----which are at the same levels as TOTW.

i even read about some breeders who had a rash of growth issues with their pups when they started using TOTW (they had switched form purina--not a great food, but Ca levels were in line)

depends on ones comfort level. i would never consider any kibble at 2%+ Ca levels for a large breed pup.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Jacek. I plan on it. I'm watching his stool to see how the samples portions are treating him (fun stuff huh? lol) 

I mix warm water to the food and then they'll eat it all. try that out. otherwise like you said mine eat all the premium and leave the eukanaba. clearly indicating the quality of each food haha


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So what's your comfort level, I am introducing BB wilderness SALMON at 1.3 cal....seems the other flavors are much higher but salmon is the lowest.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

roxy84. thanks for the input. I will do winging the dogs off or Euakanaba LBP and onto TOTW. I could always keep a little Eukanaba in the kibble to get the CA level a bit lower. Or just not feed as much right? thanks


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jakeandrenee said:


> So what's your comfort level, I am introducing BB wilderness SALMON at 1.3 cal....seems the other flavors are much higher but salmon is the lowest.


that level is the minimum, which is all they list. if you email them, they should gve you the max Ca levels (if i recall others have stated it is over 2%)


----------



## mr. bill (Jul 13, 2010)

*royal canin gsd puppy food*

i tried Kaiser 5mos. on blue buffalo adult chicken and rice, thats what we have our two year old gsd Shay on. we tried switching him over slowly but from the first day he had liquid poo, we tried for two weeks with no change. he really liked the food but was unable to process it. so i read somewhere on this site about royal canin, we gave it a try he ate it up and he now has normal poo and only twice a day. who would have thought a grown man could be this excited by his dogs poo.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

haha, thanks Mr Bill.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

We feed our 9mth GSD Shadow, Royal Canin and raw we've never had a poop issue LOL
We tried eukanuba mixed with the royal canin for a little while, she loved the eukanuba, but we switched back to just the royal canin and the raw. We are in Australia so don't seam to have all the varieties of premium dog foods that the USA has.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi shadow's mum,

Cody eats his Eukanaba, but he gets PUMPED when I put down BB or TOTW. We just started on TOTW yesterday. (I wanted to give him a week or two of the Eukanaba after our 2nd attempt at BB was unsuccessful)

I got the High Prairie mix of TOTW. So many different meats in it it's ridiculous. This mornings stool was OK, so far so good on TOTW. Keeping my fingers crossed though, because I've only mixed a little in so far


----------



## dianak105 (Aug 1, 2010)

My pup is 13 weeks. I've been feeding him Blue Buffalo LBP since I got him at 7 weeks. The breeder I got him from recommended it and said he fed his parents Blue Buffalo too. I've never had an issue with his stool due to the food. Sometimes I will mix in a little yogurt (for the calcium) and that will make his stool just a little runny. He has a very full coat and I have noticed that his hair looks very shiny, like it's always clean (even when he's a mess). Maybe that's thanks to his dog food.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

After months for hoping that my pup's stool would firm up, I too gave up on Blue Buffalo LBP. Only recently his stool has been firm in the mornings and at lunch on BB LBP, but by late afternoon it was pudding. 

I just wanted to report that I think I finally have stumbled onto a food that works for him. Its called Natural Balance (Limited Ingredient Diet) kibble (Fish & Sweet Potato). The reviews I've read on this brand of dog food seem to be good. The only thing I'm wondering is that the first ingredient is sweet potato, not a protein source. However it does state to feed your puppy almost twice as much as the adult serving size, I guess to compensate for the lower protein levels. In addition to the increased serving size, the only other downside I can think of is the fishy smell of the food. Next time I might try their lamb or bison formula. Anybody else have feedback or experience on this food? Thanks!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi all,

Taste of The Wild has offically worked with my puppy (10 month). I took 1 full month to convert from Eukanaba to TOTW high prairie. Stools are good 90% of the time. if anything he'll have a normal stool start, and by then end a little soft, but a thousand times better that BB LBP. so if anyone is looking for a premium food give it a shot. BB ruined Cody, but TOTW seems to agree with him  thankgod! haha


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hey vinny, 

i dont think NB is really good food. from what ive recetly learned the 1st 5 indrediants should be some sort of protein. and NOT by-product meal.

if BB LBP didnt work, give TOTW a shot



vinnyb said:


> After months for hoping that my pup's stool would firm up, I too gave up on Blue Buffalo LBP. Only recently his stool has been firm in the mornings and at lunch on BB LBP, but by late afternoon it was pudding.
> 
> I just wanted to report that I think I finally have stumbled onto a food that works for him. Its called Natural Balance (Limited Ingredient Diet) kibble (Fish & Sweet Potato). The reviews I've read on this brand of dog food seem to be good. The only thing I'm wondering is that the first ingredient is sweet potato, not a protein source. However it does state to feed your puppy almost twice as much as the adult serving size, I guess to compensate for the lower protein levels. In addition to the increased serving size, the only other downside I can think of is the fishy smell of the food. Next time I might try their lamb or bison formula. Anybody else have feedback or experience on this food? Thanks!


----------



## Domenic (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi ,just want to let you know that I read on another forum that there seems to be an issue with one of the BB wilderness products.Apperantely some dogs have gotten sick on it due to some sort of Vit-D toxicity.I dont have alot more info on this but if you do a search I'm sure it will come up.Good luck with your young one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i havent read through all the responses but i've been switching Shasta and my adults over to 4Health from Tractor Supply over the last few days and they're all doing a great deal better stool wise. Thats a suggestion for you.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> from what ive recetly learned the 1st 5 indrediants should be some sort of protein. and NOT by-product meal.


I wonder how many foods would qualify as good by this standard.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> hi all,
> 
> Taste of The Wild has offically worked with my puppy (10 month). I took 1 full month to convert from Eukanaba to TOTW high prairie. Stools are good 90% of the time. if anything he'll have a normal stool start, and by then end a little soft, but a thousand times better that BB LBP. so if anyone is looking for a premium food give it a shot. BB ruined Cody, but TOTW seems to agree with him  thankgod! haha


After the boys got sick from BBBW we switched to TOTW too, they are doing great on it and it's about $20 cheaper than BBBW. TOTW is rated 6 out of 6 stars where BBBW is rated 5 stars.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> hey vinny,
> 
> i dont think NB is really good food. from what ive recetly learned the 1st 5 indrediants should be some sort of protein. and NOT by-product meal.
> 
> if BB LBP didnt work, give TOTW a shot


Hi Josh,

Glad to hear TOTW is working for you! Its such a good feeling when your dog finally has good poop. lol. I considered switching to TOTW but was concerned about the calcium levels. I would eventually like to switch my dog over to TOTW, but not sure at what age I should do this. Maybe he's already old enough? He's just about 8 months now.


----------

